# picked up a new quad!!



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*after about a year of wanting and about 60 days of picking i finally made the plunge and got a new quad. went thru a lot of specification sheets on different makes and models. finally decided on honda and the foreman seemed to provide the best all around for the price. still waiting on my mounting plate for my winch being a 2005 they still arent producing em but have the part numbers to order it. same problem with the snow plow. love the push button shifting no fiddling to get your foot under the shifter. really strong with the 500 cc engine and love the push button 4x4 but miss the availability of front lockers. was worried about no low range but first gear is real low hit 3 mph and its ready to shift. here's a pic cant wait to get on the ice!! or in the woods!!!*


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new wheels. I bought the 4X4 rancher last year and love it. Honda makes a great machine that's dependable and built to last for years. Don't worry about no low range. First gear has plenty of torch. I only have the 350 cc and haven't found anything it won't haul. Good Luck with the machine.


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice ride! you will enjoy for many years


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey, your a friend of my neighbors cousins uncle on my grandmothers side. Can I borrow your quad for a month?

Nice quad anyways if I can't borrow it......


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'm about this close (I'm holding up my thumb and forefinger about a quarter of an inch apart) to buying one. I just need a place to store it.

Very nice!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah ive been that 1/4 inch away for about a year finally just pulled the trigger. well worth it just got in from a nice 10 mile loop around the farmers fields. on anohther note saw a deer must be close to death didnt scoot when i came by and stayed there the whole time i was going around the field. she looke quite skinny no limp to her step of course she only made about 4 steps while i was there a big group of about 15 came thru and she never followed


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

You will love the Foreman...put mine through many test on the snowdrifts on the lake...workes like a charm!!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

hey houghton was that drop rack worth the moolah? im really looking at the same one the only thing i hate is the loss of brake lights and i plan to ride this on the trail systems so i may have to remount some aux. lights. it looks like a great gear holder. if i decide against it beacuse of the light blockage im planning on this one for the front.http://www.mooseutilities.com/gearP...uct_name=TRAPPER FRONT STORAGE TRUNK&rank=200


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

Ozzgood Nice machine I bought a Rancher AT. last year you can't beat a Honda. Not sure if the Foreman is like the Rancher but there is a primer button on the carburetor for cold starting. Just remove the small side cover on the left side to access button. I did not find this in the owners manual. Tim


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*yep mine has the same setup they are near identical quads. i think yours is all time all wheel drive whereas mine has selectable 2wd/4wd. my buddy has the rincon and he has the primer but doesnt use it his is a b***h to start i tell him and tell him. i have had no trouble but of course im starting mine everyday so far gettin her broke in*


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Chad you will love the Honda


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes, I have the option of 2WD OR 4WD Push button shift or manual. I think they are the same machine just smaller engine. I have the 400. Tim


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Here is why I like the rear rack like this...you can carry a 20# propane tank, minnow bucket, another bucket with poles....the propane never has to leave the rack....notice the hose running into the shanty!!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

My Foreman never sees any trails though...I use it for ice fishing...when I am done...she has her oil changed...engine fogged and is put away till next ice season.....to busy doing my brick laying thing to use it during the warmer weather !!


----------

